# Scurfa watch wanted



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Scurfa watch wanted*


View Advert


I am looking for a scurfa watch preferably a quartz type and thought I would ask here first if anyone has one they wish to part with .




*Advertiser*

jsud2002



*Date*

13/06/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

